# Men or Women - Who Are the Better Cooks?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm a pretty good cook, and have made some good dishes in the past like Lasagna, Eggplant Parmesian, etc...but over the years, my husband has been doing more of the cooking, especially when his elderly parents were very ill and living with us.  He is the only one that barbeques here now, and makes a very good Rib-Eye steak, or rack of ribs...or lamb chops on the barby.  He has certain things he enjoys making that are very good, like Gumbo, etc.

Whadda ya think???  There's lots of male chefs on the cooking channels...who are the better cooks/chefs, men or women???  I'm thinking men.  :stirthepot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2013)

Medium rare, tender and succulent steaks, or I'd have taken over the barby years ago, LOL!


----------



## TICA (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had meals prepared by both men and women and I don't think gender makes much of a difference.  I'm so happy to eat anything that someone else cooks, they could be martians for all I care!  I get tired of eating my own cooking.  My son cooks for a living so if he is here when the BBQ is on, he insists on doing the cooking and I'm more than happy to let him.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 15, 2013)

If you're going eat raw meat why bother killing the cow? just go to the pasture and cut off a steak. :doh:

Back to the question. In my case I think I am better at special dishes but my wife is a much better cook overall.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

At first, I thought it read . . . "Who are the better CROOKS?"  Now, that's another subject altogether . . .


----------



## GDAD (Aug 15, 2013)

All steaks should be Cooked "MEDIUM RARE TO MEDIUM": Don't want them like shoe leather!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2013)

We use to go out with a couple, years ago, and my buddies wife always ordered prime rib, very well done. She wanted it almost black with no pink showing in the meat. 
It was so embarrassing and ruined many a meal for the wife and I after she would send her plate back three or four times and usually she would refuse to eat it anyway.
After the second time this happened, the wife and I were always busy whenever our friends wanted to go out for supper.
Black prime rib?  :dunno:


----------



## Jambi (Aug 30, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> My thought is:
> 
> If one takes a man and woman of equal caliber, men are better cooks.  "Equal Caliber" can range from burning the grilled cheese sandwich (who burns it the least) to some fancy main dish that I can't pronounce in a restaurant I can't afford to even read the menu.
> 
> Women seem to be better bakers.




That is my experience too.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

I say both can be excellent cooks, but whom is actually better, no way to know
or say, I think women might be more comfortable in the kitchen, sort of like
it just comes naturally lots of the time~


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Men or Women - Who Are the Better Cooks?


Both, compared to me anyway!

Every now and then I do cook something, always a happy day for the dog...


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 5, 2022)

I was a "single Mom with 1 daughter, 2 sons - they took turn cooking 1 meal a week.    Surprisingly, the sons are excellent and  imaginative  cooks.  

Menus are made on the weekend (before grocery shopping).    The cook DOESN'T clean up so they know NOT too use every pot/utensil or leave a mess as it will be their turn to clean up the next day.     (I mentioned that the cook doesn't clean up to a daugter in law and her response was "so that is why he just clean up without being asked!!"


----------



## perplexed (Nov 5, 2022)

I think both can be good cooks! My husband can't boil water lol . I am the cook in this household. I guess he could survive if he had too but he makes to big of a mess in the kitchen so I cook!


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 5, 2022)

The best cooks would be those that care. The gender has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

I am a pretty good southern cook.  The one thing my husbsnd was in charge off was fried chicken.  He was taught young by his aunt she taught him how to cut up a whole chicken and fry it proper.  My Mom did it but never taught me.  I can fry pretty good chicken but I don't know how to cut one up.  That said, I was in charge of the mashed potatos and gravy!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 8, 2022)

I do most of the cooking at home because I enjoy cooking.   I suspect Mrs. L might be a better cook, but she's happy to let me do it.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 8, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Men or Women - Who Are the Better Cooks?


Lol, I love 9 yr. old threads. 
I don't think that gender plays any role in_ better_ cooking, it's simply knowledge and experience thing.


----------



## Knight (Nov 8, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am a pretty good southern cook.  The one thing my husbsnd was in charge off was fried chicken.  He was taught young by his aunt she taught him how to cut up a whole chicken and fry it proper.  My Mom did it but never taught me.  I can fry pretty good chicken but I don't know how to cut one up.  That said, I was in charge of the mashed potatos and gravy!!


Like almost everything now Googling what you want to know is possible.

Try Googling this if you want to learn something new.

How to Cut Up a Whole Chicken


Nathan said:


> Lol, I love 9 yr. old threads.
> I don't think that gender plays any role in_ better_ cooking, it's simply knowledge and experience thing.


There is a lot of truth in that.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2022)

Men or Women - Who Are the Better Cooks?​


Nathan said:


> I don't think that gender plays any role in_ better_ cooking, it's simply knowledge and experience thing.


Yeah
I consider myself a pretty good cook
It's just that I'm not let in the kichin since that last episode a few years back.
But
Summertime BBQ?
She hands the big fork to me

Steak, chikin.....mine


----------

